# airing down tires question



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

my tires are 44psi what would you suggest i air them down to for driving on the beach this will be my first time. i drivin 4x4 many places lots of snow and mud but never sand.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

what size tire (width being more important than height) and what vehicle? just got to make sure youve got enough surface area for how heavy your rig is. but regardless id suggest 20psi as a good starting point. i drop my 31x10.50s to 19-20psi for the sand but run 50psi during normal use. i drive a light little cherokee. she does work though.


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

i drive a nissan titan on 285/70/17


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Rig your vehicle just as you take it on the beach park it on level hard ground and measure the height of the lower edge of your rim to the ground. Now deflate the tire to 75% of the street pressure height. That is your sand pressure. This is the best way to determine the precise pressure for your vehicle/weight/tire combination; it offers the best flotation without being too low and pushing the sand or cavitating or being too high and digging in. It also is the best pressure for bead retention. 

Understand that the front and back may be different due to load distribution and any change in weight or distribution should be met with a recalculation.


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks alot SGT


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Kaleb, I also drive a Nissan Titan on the beach. I have the offroad package so my tires are a little different than yours. I run it on the beach at 19psi with no problems. 

The tires I have are:
Rim: 18" x 8.0" 6-spoke aluminum-alloy 
Tires: P265/65R18 Bridgestone Dueler A/T


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

i have the off road package as well its a 2004 so if yours is newer then they probably uped the rim size. but anyway i drove out on the beach sunday at fort fisher there was probably 10 or 15 trucks i saw total fishing no one was catching much. i saw tons of bait about 300 yards off shore. i saw a couple sharks working the bait as well. im definatly buying a pass next year. how busy does it get in the summer. is there usually always room to fish or do they pile in there pretty good


----------

